# Jump shooting success



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

My boy and I went out on a little afternoon hunt and snuck up on these beauties and put the hurtin down!!! I think this little honey hole will produce so major results this year for us!!!


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is freakin tight!!! Not in northern utah is it? I'm impressed.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice!! if you dont mind me asking or PM. were you north or south of the saltlake valley? i have a honey hole like that and im alittle suspicous of people hunting it.


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

Hey what a nice hunt! You our quite lucky on getting so many woodies, but I would like you to consider maybe next time, with the wood ducks being so scarce in these parts that maybe limit your self to one or two in hopes of bringing the numbers up. Please don't take offense to my statement but I and I,m sure others find these ducks a rare commodity and would like to see more of them for all of us to hunt.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

CHESMAN said:


> Hey what a nice hunt! You our quite lucky on getting so many woodies, but I would like you to consider maybe next time, with the wood ducks being so scarce in these parts that maybe limit your self to one or two in hopes of bringing the numbers up. Please don't take offense to my statement but I and I,m sure others find these ducks a rare commodity and would like to see more of them for all of us to hunt.


+1 I shoot a couple every year but i would not shoot that many in one sitting. :roll: There are quite a few people trying their best to bring the numbers up and this many drakes will hurt the effort severely.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think jimbo is back east if I am thinking of the right jimbo,, maybe not...congrats on the woodies..


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

CHESMAN said:


> Hey what a nice hunt! You our quite lucky on getting so many woodies, but I would like you to consider maybe next time, with the wood ducks being so scarce in these parts that maybe limit your self to one or two in hopes of bringing the numbers up. Please don't take offense to my statement but I and I,m sure others find these ducks a rare commodity and would like to see more of them for all of us to hunt.


First off let me say I understand where you are coming from in your statement. I would have to say that if 95% of us came around a bend on a river and saw woodies we would empty our guns in hopes of a nice trophy. What about all the old squaws shot in the last couple years should people not shoot them because they are rare?

Congrats on a nice shoot my friend good on you and your boy!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

cool! congrats on a great bag! no problem with shooting the woodies here... at least you didnt take any hens.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. +1 with Travis.


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

I love wood duck nice job.... But the hens do taste better


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow! I keep helping put up wood duck boxes in hopes of shooting like that. Nice!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

those are some nice looking woodies!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

travis madden said:


> CHESMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what a nice hunt! You our quite lucky on getting so many woodies, but I would like you to consider maybe next time, with the wood ducks being so scarce in these parts that maybe limit your self to one or two in hopes of bringing the numbers up. Please don't take offense to my statement but I and I,m sure others find these ducks a rare commodity and would like to see more of them for all of us to hunt.
> ...


There are more oldsquaw's here than people know about. They come here every year, difference being the oldsquaw's don't hang around here and possibly nest. Also I haven't heard of any "Wild over Oldsquaw" campaigns to try and boost the numbers. The "wild over wood ducks" program has came a long way in the few years it has been established an i hope it continues.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree that the WOW program has come a long way. If I start a Wild Over Oldsquaw program will people not shoot them? Yes the wood ducks do nest here but they also move just like the rest of the duck population. I guess if we don't shoot them someone else will is what I am trying to say. So when they approach your spread I hope you would think twice before pulling the trigger. To each their own.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

If that hunt was in Utah, that's amazing! Nice job. That being said... I would of stopped at mabey two drake's, Just one in Utah could possibly be once in a lifetime.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

There's an idea! lets start our own Wild over Oldsquaw's program. Everyone who puts in the time and effort to find them, let alone set up for them is entitled to 2 birds a year.  I really love them birds, some people say they are kinda bland but not me. I am still kicking myself for totally blowing a chance at a fully plumed mature drake last year. Maybe next time I'll keep my gun a little closer...


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Travis, I think you are absolutely correct. I think the WOW program is awesome that helps wood ducks big time. However, I don't expect anyone to hold off on nice drake woodies. I look forward to the day that hunts like this are not so uncommon. That looks like an awesome hunt to me.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> There's an idea! lets start our own Wild over Oldsquaw's program. Everyone who puts in the time and effort to find them, let alone set up for them is entitled to 2 birds a year.  I really love them birds, some people say they are kinda bland but not me. I am still kicking myself for totally blowing a chance at a fully plumed mature drake last year. Maybe next time I'll keep my gun a little closer...


Its no different then a wood duck my friend! Those willing to put the time in to find them deserve to shoot them. I am glad to see you are practicing conservation on the oldsquaws that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

crimson obsession said:


> [There are more oldsquaw's here than people know about. /quote]
> 
> And I missed a pair of them at Farmington about a month ago....Still hurts big time!!! -)O(-


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I am no Dick Tracey, but I just don't think this photo is from a Utah Hunt...... Just looking at the bright green little weeds on the shore. This photo was taken days ago, and most of the foilage is brown around here. I am just skeptical of this photo.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on that hunt.... looks like some great eating right there.

It kinda cracks me up that people are busting his balls about the wood ducks. If its not all drakes, guys catch grief, if its all the wrong ducks, people get harassed about it. Harassing a guy because he shot a bunch of birds we don't see in the marsh that often? Seriously? I almost wish they had been hens.... just to see who died off due to self righteous induced heart attacks. Should we not shoot any ducks then because if we shoot all the drakes the hens won't have anyone to breed with either? :lol: I would pretty much call BS on guys saying they'd hold up on that many drakes.... if they were the shooter, they'd be posting up stacks of ducks too looking for the "attaboy". :roll:

Just thought I'd add... its terrible that his report is jumpshooting.... backshooters... god, why don't you learn to really hunt? :roll: JUST KIDDING DUDE! THE FACT THAT YOU GOT THEM JUMPSHOOTING IS MY FAVORITE PART!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont mind him shooting them at all. If the limit was 6 bald eagles, let him shoot 6 bald eagles. Yes I am VERY jealous of that limit tho  . Im still waiting for my first wood duck (  almost said woody :lol: )


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

For those doubting, just can't believe anyone has success but them people in internet duck land. Here is a picture from our first hunt. Since the guy that showed me the spot got a little upset that I wend down there without him, I'll post the pic. of our first kill down there. We took his boat and bagged a few. Now that the ice is on, the birds moved to a private spring creek where I just secured permission for me alone. I just returned from a reconnaissance trip and am happy report upwards of 150 wood ducks down there and a bunch of mallards. Me and my two best buddies are going to attempt a three man limit of all drakes. Can't wait to post the pics. I still have green grass in my yard and in my driveway, sorry about the green foliage, I'll make sure it stays brown from now on! Our goal is 100 wood ducks for the year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful man... hope you get your birds.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Beautiful man... hope you get your birds.


Thanks you


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> Our goal is 100 wood ducks for the year.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I am a little curious about anyone in Utah actually owning Woodie blocks :? Did you decoy these birds and shoot them over the blocks?


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> I am a little curious about anyone in Utah actually owning Woodie blocks :? Did you decoy these birds and shoot them over the blocks?


Great observation hammenhonkers the guy who took me down the first time is one of the best carvers in Utah, know who we are now? Those carvers are a different breed, cool to hunt over hand carved decoys!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nice job, that is the dream duck for me, hands down. Way to go!


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Nice job, that is the dream duck for me, hands down. Way to go!


The guy that took me down the first time saw a bunch of boxes in the area so figured it would be a good place to go. just a little hint for you to look for.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope the guy that took you down there appreciates all that you are doing to help give hints!! and now hamernhonkers has got me wondering about those wood duck dekes you have,,,back east perhaps??


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Now I am even more curious. Decoying woodies. According to the pics data they were decoyed, shot and back to the truck for the pic that was taken at 7:19 am on November 16th with a Kodak easy share c913 camera. With shooting time starting at 6:46 am on that day. Sure must of been a quick hunt and set up. 

Well Utah, Idaho, Back east, still a great bag


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Now I am even more curious. Decoying woodies. According to the pics data they were decoyed, shot and back to the truck for the pic that was taken at 7:19 am on November 16th with a Kodak easy share c913 camera. With shooting time starting at 6:46 am on that day. Sure must of been a quick hunt and set up.
> 
> Well Utah, Idaho, Back east, still a great bag


New rules for posting pictures:

1) Exact date, time, temperature, barometric pressure, wind direction and shooting hours posted on the picture itself.

2) Exact G.P.S. coordinates of spot where each bird was shot, where it was downed, where dog picked it up, where boat was parked, and location of truck when pictures are taken, if applicable.

3) Pictures must include verifiable, recognizable, Utah only landmarks.

4) Landmarks and G.P.S. coordinates must be verified by a licensed moderator.

Thank you,

Sphincter police


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

shoot em up jimbo!!

i say if you find em, you get em!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> ......................
> 
> New rules for posting pictures:
> 
> ...


Ah.......what's a licensed moderator?

Can we use UTM for the G.P.S. coordinates?


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> shoot em up jimbo!!
> 
> i say if you find em, you get em!!!


Thanks Darin you are a super nice guy! Nice to know not everyone is a junior detective trying out for the new hit show CSI Utah staring hamernhonkers. I still can't find the time on my own pics.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

*Jimbo53*,

I think you're full of crap!!!! J/K Take me next time so I can post a cool picture and get called out. It's still worth it right Jimbo53. I can take the internet jealous jabs, lets go.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey just a little curious about a couple things. If anyone was to read back through all 33 of your post and the attacks you have made on some forums members, stirring the pot, and such it might make some people think you are a Troll. 

Like I said though Great bag


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey just a little curious about a couple things. If anyone was to read back through all 33 of your post and the attacks you have made on some forums members, stirring the pot, and such it might make some people think you are a Troll. .......................


I have read the 33 posts; it's my job here.  Many of 33 posts are, well, less than positive.

Fellas, please try to have a little fun here. The Forum should be more of a place to share ideas, pointers, experiences, and yes, brag some........and less of a place to argue and whine.

Enjoy.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Well said GOOB! Can't we all just get along!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey just a little curious about a couple things. If anyone was to read back through all 33 of your post and the attacks you have made on some forums members, stirring the pot, and such it might make some people think you are a Troll.
> 
> Like I said though Great bag


I guess I'll have to join a internet "click" and have 200+ posts to get past the point of getting called out for a couple of picks. I think I'll call my new "click" Team *****.

Anyone care to join?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It wasn't the pics that you posted that got you called out. It was how you treated others in your other posts. 

I really don't understand why someone would want to be on this site anyway if they don't have Utah ties, at the very least. Plenty of forums out there for people from all states and even countries, and yet the UWN pulls them all in. Is this site that unique and that good? I mean, I love it, but it seems to me like there should be others out there that are similar. If not, MAJOR props to Pete and the mods!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey just a little curious about a couple things. If anyone was to read back through all 33 of your post and the attacks you have made on some forums members, stirring the pot, and such it might make some people think you are a Troll.
> ...


I'm in!! Can we call it "team ledouche"? Lol


----------



## Phil Sanders (Nov 25, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey just a little curious about a couple things. If anyone was to read back through all 33 of your post and the attacks you have made on some forums members, stirring the pot, and such it might make some people think you are a Troll.
> 
> Like I said though Great bag


Little ?.... have you ever killed honkers. Just wondering


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Phil Sanders said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey just a little curious about a couple things. If anyone was to read back through all 33 of your post and the attacks you have made on some forums members, stirring the pot, and such it might make some people think you are a Troll.
> ...


Still waiting for my first goose. Maybe tomorrow I will get lucky. Heck I might get real lucky and even get a something like a white goose and a wood duck. Now that would be cool :O--O:


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

This spot has to be the best!!! this freeze up has pushed a lot of ducks into the honey hole. Sorry about the hen's guys, the guys had itchy trigger fingers and could not pick out drakes.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers, have you even killed a banded bird before???  :wink:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet shoot Jimbo!! I didn't know Louisiana was having the same cold spell that we are!! love freeze hunts!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> hamernhonkers, have you even killed a banded bird before???  :wink:


 :lol: :O--O:

Looks like a great bag again jimbo :O--O:


----------



## hensonly (Dec 8, 2009)

Jimbo--are you up around Weber County--we have a spot up there that we continually smash woodies, late and early. They like to hang in this one spot --great table fare and if you find em you can really get into them good. To all the negative comments --I say if they were in such peril than we would'nt be aloud to shoot them. Awesome pics keep them coming


----------

